# Non-Skids



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2015)

Who out there has a pr. of Non Skids? I have a Pair of white with black tread....


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Who out there has a pr. of Non Skids? I have a Pair of white with black tread....




Not me. I wish I had a few pair. Only had a single non skid tire once. I should have kept it.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2015)

just sold my pair white/red tread kinda regret it but theres always something else to buy


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 3, 2015)

I second that! Also looking for these railroad tread. Great tread! Love your style bricycle.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 12, 2015)

I know where a ton of nos non skid 28" are. Can someone help me out on value and I'll go get them and distribute them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 12, 2015)

*CABE Member, crash, had these Firestone non-skids
up for sale ... back in May of this year.*


......... patric


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2015)

Firestone is what I was referring to...not to be confused with Goodyear's non-skid "in name onlys"...... (not on tread.)


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 13, 2015)

Hoofhearted those are the coolest! Would love to see the words (non skid) printed on the road as you roll down the road. Love cool treads!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 13, 2015)

crash said:


> just sold my pair white/red tread kinda regret it but theres always something else to buy




Now I see why. those are cool.


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2015)

A lot.......... Does that help?



American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I know where a ton of nos non skid 28" are. Can someone help me out on value and I'll go get them and distribute them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> A lot.......... Does that help?




Already called and left a message to arrange a meeting with the owner.


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Already called and left a message to arrange a meeting with the owner.




Cool! I could use four or five pairs. Please keep me posted. Thanks!   Catfish


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> A lot.......... Does that help?




I second that as well.........ha
Go get those if they are what is pictured.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 13, 2015)

Hit me up as well when you find out.


----------

